# Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Wago I/O Pro32 und Galileo 4.20?



## mcmatthew (26 November 2003)

Hi,

bin neu hier, habe folgendes Problem, bei dem ich nicht weiter weiß.
Bin an einem kleinen Projekt beteiligt (Praktikum) bei dem es um die Programmierung und graphische Darstellung der Daten auf einem Touchpanel geht. Die eingesetzte Software ist von Wago I/O 32 Pro und für das Panel Galileo 4.20. Als erstes soll ich herausfinden, über welche Adressbereiche die beiden Kommunizieren.

Bei Wago gibt es das Template für den Feldbus Controller 750-819 das 
z.B für den Eingang %ID 138 (Adresse 552) belegt. 
In dem Galileo Tool für das Panel werden die Graphik Buttons auch mit Adressen angesprochen, aber mit Einzelbits wie I2.15. 
Ich finde einfach keinen Zusammenhang, wie die Adressierung erfolgen soll.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Mfg
matthias


----------

